# Woodgrained Living Room



## michael tust

This Living Room had an outdated White Washed Finish. We Basecoated and Grained 18 windows , some crown and baseboard, and a large paneled fireplace wall. Then clearcoated it. Waiting for the new furniture and walls to be painted, to get final pictures.


Michael Tust


----------



## Burt White

thats sweet


----------



## 6126

Wow! That looks awesome!


----------



## ROOMINADAY

I would love to learn that. Imagine that in 30 years or so and several home owners later, that the new home owner would hire a painter to strip and refinish the oak built ins.... 

They look that real!


----------



## billy the kid

beautiful work:thumbup:


----------



## michael tust

ROOMINADAY said:


> I would love to learn that. Imagine that in 30 years or so and several home owners later, that the new home owner would hire a painter to strip and refinish the oak built ins....
> 
> They look that real!


As funny as this sounds...... I have been called to fix , or Re Grain ,due to the fact that the Painters tried to strip Woodgrained surfaces....


Michael Tust


----------



## DeanV

Very impressive. I would think it would almost cost more money to do that than to start with cherry at the beginning, except that in this case, the built in was already there which saves a lot of $$$$. If it was new work, say mdf -> faux wood vs. Cherry from the start, cherry would be cheaper.

Either way, I wish I could do that.


----------



## daArch

not too shabby, not too shabby at all :thumbup: :thumbup:

Good Job !


----------



## BC_Painter

That takes a true craftman!

Beautiful work :thumbup:


----------



## michael tust

DeanV said:


> Very impressive. I would think it would almost cost more money to do that than to start with cherry at the beginning, except that in this case, the built in was already there which saves a lot of $$$$. If it was new work, say mdf -> faux wood vs. Cherry from the start, cherry would be cheaper.
> 
> Either way, I wish I could do that.


Thanks,

Usually in General... My Price for Graining seems to average about 1/4 to 1/2 the price of new wood. Depends on what wood is being grained... along with other scenarios.... Most of the wood today is not so great looking , and can be painted to look better then the real thing. Most always the cabinets... doors...baseboards... Etc. are already in place,and are not new. The Cherry would not be cheaper. This Living Room is not Grained Cherry. It is more of a Walnut.



Michael Tust


----------



## straight_lines

Impressive graining skills.


----------



## Mod Paint Works

Insane!! That's crazy! Do you use one of the woodgraining tools? I've always wondered if a professional faux finisher would really use one of those?
Amazing artistry!


----------



## michael tust

Mod Paint Works said:


> Insane!! That's crazy! Do you use one of the woodgraining tools? I've always wondered if a professional faux finisher would really use one of those?
> Amazing artistry!


I hope a Professional would not use that ....



Michael Tust


----------



## fauxlynn

Beautiful work,Michael


----------



## michael tust

fauxlynn said:


> Beautiful work,Michael


Thank You Lynn..

Michael Tust


----------

